
Why Elon Musk's Big, Shiny Starship Sparked a Passive-Aggressive Fight with NASA - edward
https://www.livescience.com/starship-crew-dragon-spacex-nasa-bridenstine.html
======
ecpottinger
I notice there is no comment section to point out that Boeing is even further
behind SpaceX while receiving ten times more money than SpaceX.

